# Full CO2 Cylinder Leaked - Almost Empty!



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I can't believe it, I just swaped out my 10 gallon CO2 cylinder on Saturday for a full one, came home and hooked it up and thought I'd be all set. Well today, the gauge is reading almost empty! I think I may have not tightened the big screw enough and that caused the CO2 to leak out, but that much in a day and half, sounds impossible! I don't know what else I could have done. I'm totally at a loss here.

This presents a problem, I work full time and really don't have the time to take the tank in to be filled and I'm not sure whether or not I have enough CO2 left in the tank to last me until Saturday. I still can't believe it's almost gone.

If I were to take it off my tank and bring it with me tomorrow, leave work early to have it filled, with this create a problem in my tank? I mean will no CO2 injection for a day cause an algea outbreak?

Anyone?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

You would be fine. If you have high light, turn off one bank of lights for the day toherwise don't worry about it.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Did you replace the washer? If it was white you should be able to get away with more than one use. If it was any other color, it should be replaced every time.

If your tank has inner threads on the CGA 320 valve, you can use a more permanent solution. Something like the bottom of this page. You could get it from Rex, or I have a few extra.


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

*The great escape!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

You talk about a big screw. Do you mean the valve on the regulator that controls the outflow/inflow of gas to the tank. This should have been turned off properly by the folks that filled the tank! You might want to have a talk with them. This valve may be faulty. This can be tested by the shop. You should also have a look at when the tank was last certified. In Canada this is a 10 year horizon. The point being the replacing of the in/out control valve on the top of the tank. The point at which the regulator attach's to the tank may also leak. You should be able to hear this when you crack the valve to release the gas from the tank. The solution to this is Teflon tape. You can get it a Home Depot etc. It is inert and will not have any affect on your tank. It resolves the issue of metal to metal in the system and insures that you will not have a leak. Also, if you haven't used Teflon in the couplings down line from the tank I would give this some thought. A few minutes prevention is not expensive insurance.
Cheers;


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

vic46 said:


> You talk about a big screw. Do you mean the valve on the regulator that controls the outflow/inflow of gas to the tank....The point at which the regulator attach's to the tank may also leak. You should be able to hear this when you crack the valve to release the gas from the tank. The solution to this is Teflon tape.


I think she was talking about where the regulator attaches to the cylinder, not the knob controlling the exit of CO2 from the cylinder.

Teflon tape doesn't do anything for the seal. It might lubricate the threads so it's easier to tighten, but does nothing for the seal. Like Mike/turbomkt said, the washer is what is used to seal the regulator-cylinder interface. You want to be able to screw it on tight enough that the washer is deformed, ensuring a seal.

What I do is I attach the regulator to the tank, and then 15 minutes later, come back with water and soap just to make sure it's not leaking. Most of the time, it is...I check at least 3 or 4 times within a 2 hour period just to make sure.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

epicfish said:


> I think she was talking about where the regulator attaches to the cylinder, not the knob controlling the exit of CO2 from the cylinder.


Yes, this is correct, I did not have a wrench and used a pair of pliers to tighten it and obviously I didn't do a very good job of it, although I couldn't hear any air leaking out at all. A valuable lesson learned to say the least. I still find it hard to believe that just about a whole cylinder of CO2 leaked out.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Darn, sorry to hear about that Linda. After all the work filling it up, and becoming excited to learn that your 10 lb cylinder would last at least 9+ months on your 29 gallon. And now to find out your cylinder is empty. That's stinks. Next time will definately be better, tighten the nuts, new washers, and soapy bubble leak checks on the connections. Going back a few hours later and checking them again like Epicfish stated is not a bad idea either. 

A few days without CO2 will not be a problem, likely won't cause a algae break. Cranking back the lights for an hour will help minimize any problems too. Good luck!

-John N.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Apr 17, 2006)

I did the SAME THING, but unlike you I did it 2 times in a row, with two different regulators, thinking the problem was the regulator! It sure is a bummer. I replaced my washer and had someone with better muscles than me tighten it down and now it has been going strong for almost a year!

I found that Windex did a good job when testing for leaks. It is less messy than soapy water, and evaporates nicely


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Haha, I guess the third time is a charm Jennifer. I never knew that windex could be foaming, I'll have to give it a try. Right now, I keep a 50 cent bottle of the toy bubble blowing solution to test for leaks. Works well, and the visiting children love to play with it when its not in use. 

-John N.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I am happy to report that my CO2 cylinder has been filled, is back on my 29 gallon tank and working very well. Like you Jennifer, I had my husband tighten the screw to ensure that there are no leaks this time. I thought that I had done an excellent job of tightening it, boy was I mistaken. I will be checking for leaks on an ongoing basis to be sure that I don't have to fill it again, at least for 7 or 8 months.

Many thanks all!


----------



## geezer (Jun 7, 2006)

mine lasted 84 days here when really it should have been a lot longer. it turns out i didn't do it up tight enough (i'm a bit of a wimp)

i had to call the landlord around to help tighten it lol

i hope it lasts longer next time ! good luck!


----------

